# Spaying at 6 months old



## geoff8893

I would be interested to hear what the consensus of Forum members are of Spaying are at 6 months old. Had a brief discussion with our vet who said that their practice spay fom 24 weeks old. Molly will be 26 weeks old in early January, I was thinking of booking her in some time in early January. I believe that in the States it is even done as early as 2 months old, (this really does suprise me).

Anyway last night at Puppy Training class our trainer and other more experienced puppy parents said that we should wait till Molly has had at least one season.
I mentioned about the Vet been prepared to do the procedure from 24 weeks , the reply that they would make money from it did not wash with me as they will make money whenever its done 6 months or 18 months.

My main anxiety is, if it is performed to early , will it adversely affect her Behavioural and Maturity development and increase the risk of Urinary incontinence . Will the absence of female hormones suspend her in a puppy like state, and prevent her from reaching her potential as a well behaved and contented adult Dog.
Before I make my mind up I would love to hear what the majority view of the Forum are.


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi, you will get mixed opinions so it may not help at all but I also believe that dogs should be spayed/ neutered as adults. I feel they need all their bits and pieces to mature into a nice well rounded adult. All the girls I know that have been spayed early seem quite puppyish in their manor. This is just my opinion and I'm sure you'll get owners of early spay bitches along that say different. There doesn't seem to be a right or wrong so it down to your choice.


----------



## Miss Lilly

Hi
I'm no expert but with a 7 month old pup, I've recently faced the same dilemma...

In the end, I've decided to wait until after Miss Lill's first season. I talked to loads of people about it and did a ton of research. There seem to be a ton of pros and cons to before and after - or even ever but my main reasons for waiting until after her first season were that I wanted her to reach maturity (physical and psychological / emotional), especially as she is quite a fearful and timid little thing and I was advised that this could get worse with an early spay. Also, the oestrogens etc. that kick in at the time of her first season are thought to inhibit growth hormones - apparently some dogs get more 'leggy' after an early spay and this can result in physical problems later on. I intend to do some agility or similar with Miss Lilly so I want to give her the best possible start. I am dreading her first season - but we will cope and get through it I'm sure!

I think most vets now are taught that early spay is the way to go and the reasons they mainly give are reduction in mammary gland cancer and removal of the risk of Pyometra. I've known my vet for nearly forty years. He's pretty old school and very sensible in his approach I think. His advice was to wait until after her first season... 

A lot of rescue centres do a very early spay here in England too, but that seems largely to have to do with trying to contain the doggy population and ensuring that their pups won't be used for breeding. Some countries (Norway I believe) don't allow spay / neuter except for medical reasons... Pups often develop a degree of urinary incontinence from what I understand because they are simply not developed physically enough and the removal of their 'bits' inhibits this development further.

It's a really tough decision to make and I don't think there are any absolute right or wrongs. Whichever decision you make, you are doing the right thing by asking questions and seeking to do the very best for you and your pup. 

Good luck!


----------



## Marzi

There are pros and cons at 6 months or later. Circular arguments. In the end it is definitely the right thing to have your pup spayed. Everyone will have an opinion, at some point you will have to get off the fence and make a decision.
I've owned bitches in this country for the last 27 years and have done both after first season and at 6 months. All my current dogs were spayed at six months. My vet recommended it - I went along with their advice, I know other vets who suggest waiting. The only bitch I have had with incontinence issues was spayed at 13 months, 3 months after her first season. My most immature and nutty dog was the same GSD... cockapoos I think are delightfully happy anyway! None of my dogs have been unlucky enough to develop mammary tumors. Recently I've read about dogs spayed early having problems with bone growth... but I think personally I'd still spay at 6 months. 
Good luck with making the decision.


----------



## Lindor

I have had dogs spayed both at 6 months and at several years old. Having worked at a vet clinic and been called into the surgery to assist with mature spays; I much prefer to have them spayed at 6 months. The surgery is so much more easier and its much easier on the dog as they recover a lot faster.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Lexi & Beemer were done a little before six months. But there were several reasons in addition to the vet recommending it. First is that two vets I saw recommended the timing. Second, the humping was nonstop. No amount of distraction would get it to stop and frankly I was worried that if I wait, I'm going to have to address a bigger problem of freaky looking babies. Third, I wanted to get it done before I had to go back to school. I wanted to be there for the whole recovery without distractions. Finally, no daycare will take dogs here who aren't spayed/neutered after 6 months. I preferred that they spend their day playing with dogs and being watch by people than home alone for the bulk of the day. Again my preference nothing wrong with leaving them at home. It's just that the two were whirlwinds of destruction at that time making it preferable for them to let out that energy with a bunch of dogs. 

I have mixed feelings at the same time I don't see me doing it any differently. The mixed feelings come from the fact that both of them kept growing for a very long time. So can't say for certain but the vet sure seemed surprised that at 16 months Beemer's growth plates hadn't fused. He has had limping issues because he seemed to be imbalanced during these growth spurts. Lexi did have some urinary incontinence that wasn't present before the surgery. This only happened when she got excited. Interestingly enough, the continues to happen when I pick up at daycare on occasion but never when I leave them for a bit at home and come back. Same level of excitement she just seems to have better control at home as it only happened once here. Personality? I think Lexi's always been a grumpy old man who on occasion does the crazy doodle dash with that freaky I'm so happy look on her face. Love all of it. Frankly I think it's not just one factor but many that play a role and there are likely regrets/what ifs either way and happy I did that thoughts as well. There isn't a right or wrong one is I guess what I'm trying to say. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geoff8893

Thank you all who have replied so far. It is a bit of a dilemma. Roughly when can we expect her first season.?


----------



## Marzi

Ruth's Nina came into season before she was 6 months, some others have been as late as a year...
Generally smaller dogs come into season earlier than larger breed dogs.... but their are exceptions with every rule and even pups from the same litter may be months apart in their first season.
Rare before 6 months, probably before a year. Vets will not operate on a dog who is about to come into season, in season or just finished a season.


----------



## Mazzapoo

Poppy was between 8 and 9 months with her first season and spayed 3 months later. She has such high energy levels I think she would have definitely burst herself open at 6 months but at around 12 months she was (slightly) easier to keep still!


----------



## emjon123

As everyone has said their are pros and cons and it is very much a personal choice.

I got Bailey spayed at six months on vets advise and to be honest the time suited us, as we were off work for the Christmas holidays. Main reason I went for it at that age is the operation takes away completely the risk of breast cancer
if the dog has not had a season.

I know dogs that have had one season and their behaviour changed. So as previously said it is a personal choice and not an easy one.


----------



## Cat 53

Hmmm! I have had 4 bitches over the years. Three of them were spayed after their first season, the 4th is my current little girl. She had her first season in July at the age of nine months., and we haven't spayed her yet. Mainly because she hit teenage just at the time we would have had her spayed, and I didn't want her 'stuck' in that mode. She is calmer now, but have decided to wait until after season number 2. Having researched and sought advice as much as possible, I believe they need all their hormones to develop sound bone, skin, organ maturity. My vet agrees. You can only do what you think is right. Just for the record we had our boy neutered at 15 months. He sailed through it and has had no problems.


----------



## RuthMill

I've two girls. Lola was spayed at 8 months, never came in to season and Nina has just had her 3rd season and I've no plans to spay just yet. They are two completely different dogs and I don't think I could compare them in relation to one being spayed and one not. Their temperaments are chalk and cheese. Both gorgeous dogs, i do think that Nina is more mature than lola, even though she is younger - but it's so hard to know because as I've said they are completely different. Darlings but different  

I think either way is fine, there will always be pros and cons of both. Now that I have gone through the season thing, I think if I was to have any other females I would wait again until at least after first season, but that's just my opinion. My opinion may have been different though if Nina had had problems with her season, but she didn't and has sailed through thankfully.


----------



## geoff8893

Thank you all again for your views. I think we may opt on the side of caution and have the procedure done after Molly has had her first season. Like Cat 53 would not want her stuck in a " Teenage Mode " Hormones are not just for reproduction but also have a role in Muscular skeletal development and maturity. How long after the finish of the first season is it advisable to wait. ? Anybody know where i can get a doggy chastity belt, to keep the randy boy dogs at bay.? ( joke). Seriously any other suggestions on keeping Molly's ' virtue' would be most welcome.


----------



## Cat 53

We were advised 3 months after the first season. This is when the level of hormones are at their most stable. With Phoebe we just kept her in the garden. Max was very interested but he has been neutered and although he humped her and she encouraged him, it was all 'pie in the sky' if you get my drift! . Otherwise I think others on here have bought 'season' pants for their girls. We didn't. Just let her get on with it. It's not that bad, I promise you.


----------



## Mazzapoo

I stuck to on-lead walks for a few weeks and avoided busier routes or ones where I might meet off-lead dogs - I didn't think it was fair to us or them to put temptation in their way! In the house she was good, very little mess and some frustrated slipper humping


----------



## geoff8893

Thank You both Marion and Marilyn. How long roughly will a season last.?


----------



## Cat 53

geoff8893 said:


> Thank You both Marion and Marilyn. How long roughly will a season last.?


3 weeks. 😊


----------



## Marzi

My rescue GSD was an absolute tart, from day 9 of her season she would cry to go out in the garden and if the door was opened for her she would dash at the wall and leap at it, it was 7 foot - she got over once 
She spent the rest of her season staying with a friend who ran a kennels and had an isolation block. She'd rub up against the fence, flying her tail if she even heard another dog. Floozy! 
The next dog I got was spayed at 6 months!


----------



## RuthMill

Haha! Amazing!


----------



## Marzi

RuthMill said:


> Haha! Amazing!


Not the word I used  I was like Mrs Boswell "SHE IS A TART"


----------



## Milly_pup

I'm illy is getting spayed tomorrow, she will be exactly 6 months old. She's having the traditional spay. 

I'm a nervous wreck!!!


----------



## Marzi

Keep breathing... it is much worse for you that it is for her, honestly... 
You will feel a right royal meanie dropping her off in the morning and she will probably be a bit woozy and sorry for herself, tucked up in the tummy and generally uncomfortable for about 24 hours then 3 days later she will probably think that she is fine and you'll be struggling to control the bouncing and doodle dashing!
Fast forward 10 days and it will all be behind you (until you get 'poo number 2 )


----------



## Milly_pup

Thank you. I'm not working until Monday now, but hubby is off Monday to stay with her. She will not be alone for at least a week post the procedure and then it will only be for very short times in her crate. She's a very cuddly pup so am hoping she will just cuddle with me and keep me warm for the rest of the week  


I've made appointments tomorrow and going shopping to assure I stay busy and not overthink and worry too much


----------



## Milly_pup

Oh and we're not getting poo number 2....one is more than enough 

We only have one child too. One of each is a perfect balance in our house. Add a third to the mix and we'll have trouble ...


----------



## sophiecutiepoo

Lindor said:


> I have had dogs spayed both at 6 months and at several years old. Having worked at a vet clinic and been called into the surgery to assist with mature spays; I much prefer to have them spayed at 6 months. The surgery is so much more easier and its much easier on the dog as they recover a lot faster.


Decisions decisions... It took a lot of thought and consideration on my part, but we decided to spay Sophie at 6 months due to our vet suggestions and also our family's current state in life. Sophie's behavior has not changed at all. She is still her funky self-adorable as ever. All of my family dogs have been spayed at 6 months and have never had any problems develop because they were fixed at this age. Two of our dogs became incontinent but their problems were related to accidents (from a bear for our lab and a car accident for our poodle-- we lived in the country then). 
Good luck with making up your mind!
We also opted for the lap spay for Sophie. This was such a good choice for our family. She experienced next to no pain and the side effects are much less as they do not cut through the muscle and the procedure is more precise.


----------

